# How to manage iCloud online?



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi tech guys,

since a while ago receiving daily notification emails that my iCloud is full,
I tried to delete as much as possible images and other stuff from iPhone, but the issue still unsolved,
I logged in my account at apple website, but still not sure where to go to do this?
is there any idea how to manage this online? 
any feedback will be highly appreciated,
Kind regards,


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have a look at apps - they also use space 
how much storage do you have on icloud ?
is it just the 5GB free ?
have a read here
http://www.macworld.com/article/2010911/how-to-free-up-icloud-storage-space.html


----------



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

Yes, it's the 5GB free space, 
this link looks too much description about Apple cloud etc, 
I need some exact step by step how to do, 
Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

momtaz said:


> I need some exact step by step how to do,


Not knowing what are your major space users it's rather difficult to give any step by step instructions more specific than those given in the link Wayne supplied. If you want to try from a Windows computer maybe the iCloud Control Panel will help (but I think the settings in iOS are more helpful).


----------

